# Spain Trip 2011 (Andalucia,Madrid)



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

In South Africa it is tradition to go on a vacation with your friends after you’ve completed your final year of school. My friend and I chose to go to Spain since she knew people there who would provide accommodation and who could show us around.

We went from the 5th to the 21st of December and visited the cities of Jaen, Cordoba, Sevilla and Granada in Andalucia and Madrid at the end. All in all this was an amazing trip and I would love to return to Spain in the future 

I'll be posting pictures in groups of more or less 15 pics per post and will try to divide it into days. There will be a short summary of each day followed by photos.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

The first day we arrived in Frankfurt and then Madrid. There wasn't a lot of time to take pictures since we had to go to the Renfe train station to board our train to Jaen. We only arrived when it was dark already. The next day we walked a bit through Jaen and then went to Ubeda and Baeza for lunch and to do some sightseeing. 


1. Me transferring at Frankfurt

004 by JohanSur, on Flickr

2. Shot through the plane window

009 by JohanSur, on Flickr

3. Plaza del Sol in Madrid

028 by JohanSur, on Flickr

4. Street in Madrid

029 by JohanSur, on Flickr

5. View from Jaen apartment

041 by JohanSur, on Flickr

6. View from Jaen apartment

042 by JohanSur, on Flickr

7. Bar/Cafe

045 by JohanSur, on Flickr

8. Street

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

9. Cathedral of Jaen

048 by JohanSur, on Flickr

10. Cathedral of Jaen

050 by JohanSur, on Flickr

11. Ayuntamiento (Municipality) of Jaen

052 by JohanSur, on Flickr

12. Street in Jaen

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

13. Small church

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

14. Restaurant/Hotel in Baeza (Village outside Jaen)

059 by JohanSur, on Flickr

15. Courtyard of the restaurant

061 by JohanSur, on Flickr


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

16. Baeza Town center

062 by JohanSur, on Flickr

17. Plaza in the center of Baeza

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

18. Baezan Church

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

19. Another Church with a beautiful Plaza in front of it

071 by JohanSur, on Flickr

20. Fountain in front of church

072 by JohanSur, on Flickr

21. Narrow street in Baeza 

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

22. Main street in Ubeda

083 by JohanSur, on Flickr

23. Ubeda street (Excuse the blur, it was getting dark)

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

24. Church in Ubeda

095 by JohanSur, on Flickr

25. Children playing in front of the Ayuntamiento

097 by JohanSur, on Flickr

26. Entrance to the church

098 by JohanSur, on Flickr

27. Another church at the same square (again sorry for the blur)

104 by JohanSur, on Flickr


And that's it for day one  Hope you guys enjoyed it. The rest of the pictures are going to be a lot better since we went to more touristic areas.


----------



## VCollaborator (Jun 26, 2011)

Spain look very interesting Johan. 

I would love to visit it one day. :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

¡Muy bien Johan, me gustas estas fotos!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I shall look forward to more


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll post day 3 tomorrow


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics, Spain is a really beautiful country....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks. Waiting for your day 3.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics mate - looks like you had a good time...

Keep'em coming..


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good so far, nice trip  Waiting for the next..


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I like the way even small towns in Spain like Ubeda and Baeza have 4-6 storey buildings as the norm in and around their centres.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice, love Spain!


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I like the way even small towns in Spain like Ubeda and Baeza have 4-6 storey buildings as the norm in and around their centres.


I do as well! In my city of 300 000 people we have less than 10 buildings taller than 5 stories..


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

JoHaN 15 said:


> In South Africa it is tradition to go on a vacation with your friends after you’ve completed your final year of school.


We have the same tradition here in the US, me and 2 - 3 of my friends will be going to Florida this summer. It's just an 8 hour drive and I would much prefer to go to Europe but you take what you can get. :cheers:

Great pics btw


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice photos.
Didn't you go to Barcelona or other cities in Northern Spain?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The pics you say are Úbeda in fact are Baeza, and when you say it's Baeza in fact is Úbeda :tongue3:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jota said:


> Nice photos.
> Didn't you go to Barcelona or other cities in Northern Spain?


Nope, it was a bit expensive to go to the North and we only had 17 days. I'll return again in the next few years to do the North and Barca 



buho said:


> The pics you say are Úbeda in fact are Baeza, and when you say it's Baeza in fact is Úbeda :tongue3:


Oops, I realised that as well. I'll edit the titles quickly


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Spain is a wonderful country but you should have visited my favourite european city, Malaga. Next time! 

Nice pics. kay:


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

Very beautiful pictures, and you too xD


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies guys, I appreciate it. Now some new pictures!! :happy:

Day 3 our host family had to work so we went to the tourist office and got some maps to explore Jaen. We walked up the Paseo de la Estacion and then focused on the neighbourhoods of Magdalena and San Juan (If I remember correctly). Then we went to the Ayuntamiento and Cathedral of Jaen. After that we went bar hopping with the woman while her husband worked and then when it was night they took us up to see the Castle of Jaen 

This first set is only from our walk up towards the neighbourhoods of Magdalena and San Juan.

28. Mountain of Jaen in the distance

116 by JohanSur, on Flickr

29. New park in Jaen

119 by JohanSur, on Flickr

30. Walkway in the park

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

31. Fountains in the park

124 by JohanSur, on Flickr

32. Fountains

126 by JohanSur, on Flickr

33. Apartment blocks next to the park

128 by JohanSur, on Flickr

34. New Jaen art museum

135 by JohanSur, on Flickr

35. Paseo de la Estacion with tram lines

136 by JohanSur, on Flickr

36. View towards Parque de la Victoria

137 by JohanSur, on Flickr

37. A cutey Spanish restaurant

140 by JohanSur, on Flickr

38. Decorative tiles

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

39. College of Purity?

. by JohanSur, on Flickr




Fabeiro said:


> Very beautiful pictures, and you too xD


Thanks


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

How did you find prices compared to SA? A lot more?


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

JoHaN 15 said:


> Nope, it was a bit expensive to go to the North and we only had 17 days. I'll return again in the next few years to do the North and Barca
> ...


Flights from Seville to Barcelona starting at 29.99 euros.
And one important thing:
We never say "Barca" for Barcelona, we say BCN or Barna. "Barca" means boat in Spanish! LOL


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry if I can't name all the churches, there were so many! I only remembered the ones that interested me the most. 

40. Street in San Juan

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

41. Historic building under renovation

151 by JohanSur, on Flickr

42. Church detail

152 by JohanSur, on Flickr

43. Another street in San Juan

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

44. Parroquia de Santa Maria Magdalena

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

45. Two abuelos (grandparents) in front of the Parroquia de Santa Maria Magdalena

165 by JohanSur, on Flickr

46. Courtyard inside the Parroquia de Santa Maria Magdalena

170 by JohanSur, on Flickr

47. View towards the mountains

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

48. A beautiful church whose name I can't recall 

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

49. Courtyard inside the church

180 by JohanSur, on Flickr

50. We snuck in and took a photo when the guy in front wasn't looking lol

184 by JohanSur, on Flickr

51. Very narrow street in Magdalena

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

52. Colourful apartments in San Juan

186 by JohanSur, on Flickr

53. Main street in San Juan

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

54. Just to put the narrowness in perspective

. by JohanSur, on Flickr


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jota said:


> Flights from Seville to Barcelona starting at 29.99 euros.
> And one important thing:
> We never say "Barca" for Barcelona, we say BCN or Barna. "Barca" means boat in Spanish! LOL


Oh wow! That really is cheap. My friend and her father (they are a bit pretentious and think they are well travelled) told me that it's very expensive to go to Barcelona. I thought it would be in the 80 Euro range...

Oh lol, in SA we say Barca for the football team 



Jonesy55 said:


> How did you find prices compared to SA? A lot more?


They were quite a bit more expensive, but it mostly depended on where you went. On thing I noticed was that Spain had no middle class restaurants. Either you went to a small family restaurant (5-10 Euros per person) or you went to these expensive restaurants (8-15 Euro). In SA you would find a really nice restaurant and pay about 7-8 Euros.

Transport however was extremely cheap (15-20 Euros for intercity bus tickets)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think those EUR8-15 restaurants probably are the middle class restaurants, the expensive ones can be a lot more!

In Andalucia there always seem to be plenty of little tapas places which are fairly cheap and usually tasty.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I think those EUR8-15 restaurants probably are the middle class restaurants, the expensive ones can be a lot more!
> 
> In Andalucia there always seem to be plenty of little tapas places which are fairly cheap and usually tasty.


Either way the prices were quite steep. I came to a point where I just stopped converting things back to Rand :laugh:

The cheapest we managed to eat was at a bar where you paid EUR 1.80 for a coke and then got half a hamburger as a tapa. The first night we didn't know how the bar worked and thought you only got one tapa if you ordered drinks so we ordered a large plate of Calamari and another plate with 15 Croquetas as well. Due to the sheer amount of food we ordered, we got thirsty quicker and then ordered another round of drinks,. To our horror we got 2 more tapas :uh:

In total we ate 7 plates of food between us lol. I had to refuse tapas when we ordered drinks again.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Spain is quite reasonable compared to many West European countries, try Switzerland for your next trip!


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Did you really have fun?I was expecting to see more clubbing/partying, playing games, riding stuff, pimping e.t.c


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

xJamaax said:


> Did you really have fun?I was expecting to see more clubbing/partying, playing games, riding stuff, pimping e.t.c


Who takes pictures of themselves clubbing or partying? Unless you are really desperate to show the world how "cool" you are. We got drunk a couple of times but during the day when all my pics were taken we mostly did sightseeing.

I might show some pics of us in a bar when I'm done with all the city pics


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I was also in Madrid last month, but only for a day.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

55. Another church 

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

56. The Virgin Mary and Jesus <3

202 by JohanSur, on Flickr

57. Some cool graffiti in San Juan

203 by JohanSur, on Flickr

58. Sculpture against a building

. by JohanSur, on Flickr

59. Street in front of the government building in Jaen









60. Government building of Jaen 









61. Street in Jaen city center









62. Back of the Cathedral of Jaen









63. Trees and benches at the back of the Cathedral









64. Side of the Cathedral









65. Ayuntamiento de Jaen









66. Cathedral of Jaen entrance









67. Detail of the entrance









68. Interesting facade on an old building


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

The final pics of Jaen; a few streets scenes and the Castle


69. Small church in lower Jaen









70. Small plaza









71. Statue of the Virgin next to the church









72. Detail of a church window









73. Plaza near the Cathedral of Jaen (The woman, her brother and father are in this pic)









74. A better picture of the government building









75. Very narrow street









76. Castle of Jaen at night









77. The Castle and the moon 









78. Another angle of the castle









79. Me on a cliff on which one of the towers were built lolz









80. Cross on a cliff









81. Cathedral of Jaen as seen from the castle by night 










And with that ends day three. I'll post day 4 tomorrow where we went to Granada to have some fun in the snow :happy:


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

JoHaN 15 said:


> Who takes pictures of themselves clubbing or partying? *Unless you are really desperate to show the world how "cool" you are.* We got drunk a couple of times but during the day when all my pics were taken we mostly did sightseeing.
> 
> I might show some pics of us in a bar when I'm done with all the city pics


:lol:

But it's almost the same thing with taking sightseeing photos. Someone might say you are desperate to show the world how "cool" you are by taking those photos.


----------



## Deebo. (Oct 29, 2011)

i have an uncle that lives in mallorca spain...i can't to visit him and his wife someday...maybe after they have their child


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice photos from your trip, Johan


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

JoHaN 15 said:


>



Damn, this pic is beautiful...

Your other pics are nice too, nice thread. :banana:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Great trip Johan. It's amazing how many imposing buildings the small spanish cities can have.





xJamaax said:


> Did you really have fun?I was expecting to see more clubbing/partying, playing games, riding stuff, pimping e.t.c


Tourism = get drunk? Interesting.


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

costa said:


> Great trip Johan. It's amazing how many imposing buildings the small spanish cities can have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different countries have different ways of having fun including clubbing, why cant he also post the Spanish experience?

Clubbing in Africa or Saudi Arabia may not be the same as in Spain or Europe in general. I cant see the problem of showing us those photos too.


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

JoHaN 15 said:


> Oh wow! That really is cheap. My friend and her father (they are a bit pretentious and think they are well travelled) told me that it's very expensive to go to Barcelona. I thought it would be in the 80 Euro range...
> 
> Oh lol, in SA we say Barca for the football team
> 
> ...


Barca is boat in Spanish. The football team is Barça with Ç, and you pronounce "Barsa".

In Spain there are cheap restaurants (5-7€ per person for a full meal with drink ans dessert), middle class restaurants (8-15€ per person for a full meal with drink ans dessert), pricey restaurants (16-30€) and more... 

Buses and planes tickets are cheap but train tickets are expensive, mainly AVE (high speed train) tickets.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

xJamaax said:


> Different countries have different ways of having fun including clubbing, why cant he also post the Spanish experience?
> 
> Clubbing in Africa or Saudi Arabia may not be the same as in Spain or Europe in general. I cant see the problem of showing us those photos too.


Except Marrakech! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259667


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Day 4 we drove to Granada to have fun in the snow. There aren't many urban pics in this set (20 pics) since we spent the whole day in the snow as it was our first time. At the end we went to a touristic ski village (7-10 storey buildings in a mountain? Very odd for me lol)



82. Highway towards Granada










83. Hills in the countryside










84. Hills with olive trees










85. Rocky escarpment 










86. Sierra Nevada in the distance










87. Sierra Nevada










88. Touristic ski village










89. Schnee!!










90. Snowy Sierra with a sports field










91. Me with a beer 










92. Sleigh slope 










93. Pristine air and snow










94. Odd light diffraction pattern (sundog?)










95. Sunset in the Nevada 










96. Sunset










97. Center of the village










98. Centro










99. Village at night (excuse the blur)










100. Village with the moon 










And that concludes day 4. Stay tuned for day 5 where we will be visiting the beautiful city of Cordoba


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies guys, I really appreciate it 



costa said:


> Great trip Johan. It's amazing how many imposing buildings the small spanish cities can have.


It amazed me too! Their cities are super dense, especially when compared to our cities.



xJamaax said:


> Different countries have different ways of having fun including clubbing, why cant he also post the Spanish experience?
> 
> Clubbing in Africa or Saudi Arabia may not be the same as in Spain or Europe in general. I cant see the problem of showing us those photos too.


Clubbing isn't my scene, we rather went to bars. Besides, we were like two days in each city. We tried to do as much sightseeing as possible and two days aren't really enough to find out all the best clubs.

I'll post some hookah pics if it makes you happy 



Jota said:


> Barca is boat in Spanish. The football team is Barça with Ç, and you pronounce "Barsa".
> 
> In Spain there are cheap restaurants (5-7€ per person for a full meal with drink ans dessert), middle class restaurants (8-15€ per person for a full meal with drink ans dessert), pricey restaurants (16-30€) and more...
> 
> Buses and planes tickets are cheap but train tickets are expensive, mainly AVE (high speed train) tickets.


We pronounce the c as an s 

We saw that Menu del dia was really cheap, but it was quite limiting. I'm not saying food in Spain is unaffordable, just that it is a great deal more expensive than what we are used to in SA. For example a steak costs EUR 7-9 in SA while we didn't see steaks for under EUR15 anywhere. I'm not saying there aren't any, just that we didn't find any 

We went with a Renfe train form Madrid to Jaen since my friend's father said it was the cheapest method (EUR31) yet I saw bus tickets to Jaen for EUR 15 :tongue3:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pics Jojo. kay:

Spain, mi amor, I'm coming in July! :yes:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

JoHaN 15 said:


> We went with a Renfe train form Madrid to Jaen since my friend's father said it was the cheapest method (EUR31) yet I saw bus tickets to Jaen for EUR 15 :tongue3:


When your a tourist, buses are better IMO, you can see people on the roads, in the cities...! the trains are boring for tourism! :yes:


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

JoHaN 15 said:


> Clubbing isn't my scene, we rather went to bars. Besides, we were like two days in each city. We tried to do as much sightseeing as possible and two days aren't really enough to find out all the best clubs.
> 
> *I'll post some hookah pics if it makes you happy *


:lol:

Never mind.Everybody has his/her own way of having fun. *Clubbing isnt just your scene*, like you said.

You should have said that from the beginning instead of "you are desperate to show the world how "cool" you are".:lol:

Dont post photos of Spanish hookers, there are tons of them on the internet already.


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> Except Marrakech!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259667


It seems they are unique like the Jews.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Day 5 we took a bus to Cordoba. This was the first time we parted from our host family, but at least the guy could help us to buy the bus tickets. To Sevilla and back to Granada we had to do it on our own with limited Spanish. It was a pleasant drive though and we arrived in Cordoba in the afternoon. After checking in we walked around a little. It's really an amazing little city with all the attractions centrally located. The Moorish influence is also quite striking.

(excuse the quality of the first two pics, we were in a bus)



101. Small village en route to Cordoba










102. Village in the front, olive tree hills in the back










103. Village on the banks of the Guadalquivir










104. Small village again










105. Our first pictures of Cordoba, inside the Mezquita courtyard










106. Mezquita courtyard with the bell tower










107. Cozy Arabic teteria, we drank tea and smoked hookah here 










108. Cordoban street










109. A church (as you know by now, I'm horrible with names lol)










110. A dance school










111. Street with a domed church










112. Street toward Plaza de las Tendillas










113. Plaza de las Tendillas










114. Statue of El Gran Capita










115. Fountains at the plaza


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

116. Street in Cordoba










117. Street with orange trees










118. Cordoba










119. Another street










120. Small plaza in a dodgy area lol










121. Narrow street










122. Typical flowers on the balcony 










123. Another plaza










124. Horse cart in a street










125. Euro capital of culture 2016 nominee (I hope you win )










126. White buildings










127. Rio Guadalquivir from a bridge










128. La Mezquita from the other side of the river










129. La Mezquita again


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

130. La Mezquita with trees in front










131. Rio Guadalquivir










132. Calahorra tower (From the 12th century?)










133. Birds flying 










134. Guadalquivir with the Roman Bridge










135. Old Spanish wind/watermill










136. La Mezquita and bridge










137. On the Roman Bridge










138. Puente de Miralflores (bridge)










139. Roman bridge










140. Arco del Triunfo










141. Angel statue










142. Arabic buildings










143. Back side of the La Mezquita










144. Angel statue


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice updates Johan, I've never been to Cordoba , the Mezquita looks very impressive!


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> Nice updates Johan, I've never been to Cordoba , the Mezquita looks very impressive!


Thanks! It's a really nice city. My friend said it was her favourite. Mine was Sevilla, but Cordoba was also amazing in its own right, I'd definitely recommend visiting it


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ You guys need to visit the original versions of these cities, Fez and Marrakech.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm hoping to be in Marrakech later this year..


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I'm hoping to be in Marrakech later this year..


Welcome. It's not as developed as the european cities but it's more authentic.


----------



## Cardachon (May 30, 2011)

Beautifull pics. Hope you to have fun in Spain. 



CasaMor said:


> ^^ You guys need to visit the original versions of these cities, Fez and Marrakech.


Really original? Weren't they mainly built at the shame time? In fact some typical architectural elements of the common style come from the visigotic style. Probably the horseshoe arch may be the best example.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Cardachon said:


> Really original? Weren't they mainly built at the shame time? In fact some typical architectural elements of the common style come from the visigotic style. Probably the horseshoe arch may be the best example.


Authenticity = the culture, the smells, the call to payer, the people, the islamic lifestyle...

Andalusia has the architecture :yes: but if you really like the Andalusian cities, you should visit Morocco's imperial cities especially Fez and Marrakech.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Great pics from Spain. Unfortunately I couldn't go to Andalucía.


----------



## Cardachon (May 30, 2011)

CasaMor said:


> Authenticity = the culture, the smells, the call to payer, the people, the islamic lifestyle...
> 
> Andalusia has the architecture :yes: but if you really like the Andalusian cities, you should visit Morocco's imperial cities especially Fez and Marrakech.


Ok, whith the authenticity completly agree with you. kay:


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ You guys need to visit the original versions of these cities, Fez and Marrakech.


No offence, but Cordoba (founded by the Romans) is quite older than Marrakech or Fez. Even the emiral and califal buildings are (9th century for Cordoba against the 11th century buildings for these Morrocan cities) So...what´s the original version? Maybe the special thing about Andalusia is the perfect mixture and legacy in almost everything between Christianism and Islam, Europe and Africa, West and East...two different worlds...on one unique soil (and soul)


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Last pics from Day 5 


145. Alcazar de los Reyes Christianos at night










146. Artsy photo of a street sign 










148. Smoking hookah at an Arabic teteria (tea house)










149. Lol, I look high (I'm really not)










150. Alcazar at night again










151. Angel Statue at night










152. La Mezquita at night


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Day 6 we rented biks and drove through the city. We rode next to the Guadalquivir up to where the river bends and then turned toward the city. We saw a whole bunch of churches, plazas etc. The afternoon we went to the Alcazar gardens (only for 30 mins because the stupid lady didn't tell us they were closing soon) and then we went to the Mezquita again. The night we went to watch El Clasico and got drunk in a bar lolz. Not the smartest thing when you have to ride a bus the next morning :laugh:



153. A nice little church










154. A _victory column_ in a plaza (that was the word I was looking for)










155. Small park










156. Park with victory column










157. Traffic circle










158. Another church










159. Small plaza










160. Other street toward Plaza de las Tendillas










161. Strange Gypsy show lol










162. Buildings on the plaza










163. Belen 










164. Church Tower










165. Church tower close up










167. Another church (We went inside and sat a while, but left 5 mins before the sermon started)


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pics from a solo bike ride I took before we met up again and visited the Alcazar.


168. A church next to the Guadalquivir river










169. Bike paths next to the river










170. Building with Orange trees










171. Artsy riverside trees










172. La Mezquita










173. View towards Eroski center










174. A nice restaurant in a side street we saw










175. Horse carriages


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll post pictures of the Gardens of the Alcazar a bit later today


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Jo, I'm doing Madrid, Seville and Malaga next summer, you should come with me! :yes:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Jo, I'm doing Madrid, *Seville* and Malaga next summer, you should come with me! :yes:


<3


Which summer though, if it's ours then I might perhaps maybe possibly be able to


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

JoHaN 15 said:


> <3
> 
> 
> Which summer though, if it's ours then I might perhaps maybe possibly be able to


Summer = june, july, august! 

From june 29th to july 15th I think.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

176. Entrance to Alcazar gardens 










177. Small fountain










178. Reflective pools










179. Partial sun over gardens










180. Reflective pools










181. Castle part of the Alcazar










182. Gardens










183. Gardens










184. Little stream towards the reflective pools










185. Reflective










186. Pools










187. Arboles (Trees in Spanish )










188. Pools when the sun came out










189. Insert creative title here 










190. Alcazar










191. Alcazar










192. Palms in front of the Alcazar


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

193. Buildings in front of the Alcazar










194. The trees are so huge and romantic 










195. A memorial 










196. Courtyard of our Hostel at Plaza Juda Levi










197. La Mezquita again (It can never be boring lol)










198. Courtyard of La Mezquita










199. Belltower of La Mezquita










200. Moi in front of a fountain 










201. Paloma (dove in Spanish )










202. La Mezquita tower again, but it looks a bit more beautiful when I'm in the picture 










203. Zoomed (too bad my face isn't in )










204. Entrance from inside, so exit










205. Moorish arch










206. Last picture of Cordoba 











Then we went to a bar and got shitballs drunk :laugh: The next morning in our hungover state we had to catch an intercity bus to Sevilla (we did) so stay tuned for day 7 tomorrow :happy:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Omg, from picture 198 photobucket uploaded it in a small size. Ugh :/


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nothing worse with a hangover than a long bus journey :lol: at least on a train you tend to get more legroom to stretch out and you can walk around if you want!


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> Nothing worse with a hangover than a long bus journey :lol: at least on a train you tend to get more legroom to stretch out and you can walk around if you want!


Lol, I know right! Good thing I wasn't hungover, dunno how though


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

I want to start Sevilla on a next page so I'm just going to spam a bit after these few pictures


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

207. Countryside en route to Sevilla










208. A small village










209. Another little town


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a few more posts


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

3 pictures of Sevilla from the bus. I'll post the actual Sevilla pictures on the next page


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

210. '92 Exposition Bridge










211. Another Sevillan Bridge










212. Science park or something


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

3...


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

2...


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Next Page


----------

